# Leaf Cutter Bee Larvae Problem



## Kuhleenuh (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello everyone!

I took down my bee house today and went through the cocoons. I intended my house to be for Mason bees, however Leaf Cutter bees outnumbered them! The only problem is that I checked two of the cocoons and noticed that the bees are still in the white worm larvae state. How can I help them speed up their growth so they can be ready to hibernate soon for winter? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Utahbee (Oct 11, 2009)

Leafcutter bees naturally overwinter as last stage larvae and so no action is needed. In May or June the larvae will pupate and then become adults early in the summer. Dale


----------



## Kuhleenuh (Sep 11, 2014)

Utahbee said:


> Leafcutter bees naturally overwinter as last stage larvae and so no action is needed. In May or June the larvae will pupate and then become adults early in the summer. Dale


Thank you Dale!


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

Leafcutters are one of my favorites. G


----------



## Kuhleenuh (Sep 11, 2014)

biggraham610 said:


> Leafcutters are one of my favorites. G


Mine also! I love watching them cut their perfect little circles in the leaves of the Honeysuckle bushes near the bee house!


----------

